# 1969 Rolling Rock 12oz bottle???



## BIGATCH (Nov 22, 2016)

Found this bottle today it looks like a 1960's 7oz pony bottle, but is a 12oz... I have been unable to find anything about a 12oz version of this bottle, please help


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 8, 2019)

I think I know what you were talking about. Not sure if you are still on here but I'm going to show some photos for reference purposes. While not as common as the 7 ounce bottles, there were some 12 ounce ones out there. I own two of them. This one is a 1975 made at Anchor plant 5 in South Connellsville. People would be surprised how many variations of bottles Rolling Rock had over the years.


----------

